# Pellet Smoker Versus Wood Chip Smoker



## kyle vo (Apr 10, 2017)

Hey guys.  I am not sure if this is in the right spot, but I guess I will find out soon.  My name's Kyle and I'm from Northwest Iowa.  Which doesn't mean I quit smoking in the winter time.  I personally think its the best time.

I have smoked for the last several years on a Masterbuilt digital/electric smoker where I needed to feed wood chips myself in.  I have gotten pretty good at what I was doing with this.  

Our grill took a dump on us, so I thought that I would buy the Green Mountain Daniel Boone and sell the Masterbuilt.  As of right now, I am glad I have not sold the Masterbuilt because the Green Mountain is not giving me the robust smokey flavor that I have gotten with my Masterbuilt.  I have tried three different type of pellets, 2 were a hickory flavor and 1 was a blended flavor (Green Mountain, Lumber Jack, and a brand I can't remember).  I also am not seeing any smoke or at best a very small amount of smoke coming out of the stack.  I have also used a smoke tube thinking this would help and it helped a little, maybe, but it was still nothing like my chip smoker.

So here are a few questions.  Is there going to be that big of a difference between a chip smoker and pellet smoker?  Is there anything that I can do to get a better smoke from my Green Mountain (Doubt I will sell it.  The food is amazing.  I will just keep the other smoker).

Thanks in advance for the help and advice.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 10, 2017)

Most of the guys with pellet smokers use an Amazen tube & his pellets also.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/

Al


----------

